# silent splash will not enabled

## grisha75

Splashutils and fbcondecor. Finaly I got the wallpaper on the concole. But. I dont have boot theme yet (I mean progress bar, nice graphic etc. during boot like on the live cd). Insteed of it - black screen with usual commands (such an interesting warning - you dont appear to have correct console= setting, add console=tty1 or CONSOLE=/dev/tty1), then usual scripts and after that my wallpaper apears. Questions:

how to get boot grahics? how to get rid of yellow warning about console above?

this is my grub config:

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/27-04-2008 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x303

splash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-800x600

----------

## grisha75

Ok now. I got it about console - kernel commands must be in the same line (one line). Now I dont have warning but dont have boot theme yet, onle black screen some seconds and then my wallpaper. Why?

----------

## jfp

What kernel version are you using?

----------

## grisha75

It was 2.6.23.9. Now I have 2.6.25. I have some doubts what to use better: bootsplash-3.1.6-2.6.21-lno.diff or fbcondecor-0.9.4-2.6.25-rc6.patch?

----------

## grisha75

I applied fbcondecor to my 2.6.25-kernel. It works but without boot theme again (at first there is only black screen for several seconds and then suddenly my wallpaper apears). Bootsplash above doesnt fit to my kernel. 

Give advice.

----------

## jfp

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It was 2.6.23.9. Now I have 2.6.25. I have some doubts what to use better: bootsplash-3.1.6-2.6.21-lno.diff or fbcondecor-0.9.4-2.6.25-rc6.patch?
> 
> 

 

I don't know the answer to your question. If I were to make a wild guess I would go with fbcondecor. I guess I am confused however, because I am under the impression that fbcondecor is now integrated into the kernel. I believe that integration happened with 2.6.24.

This is my /boot/grub/grub.conf section. If I compare it to yours, there are clearly differences. (BTW - In this example I am using the Tuxonice sources. I also have a desktop machine using gentoo sources 2.6.24. In both cases the whole fbcondecor thing works perfectly.)

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-tuxonice-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-tuxonice-r5 root=/dev/sda6 resume=swap:/dev/sda5 vga=0x318 video=uvesafb:1024x768-24,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,theme:Emergance console=tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-Emergance-1024x768

```

You also need 

```

*  sys-apps/v86d

      Latest version available: 0.1.4

*  media-gfx/splashutils

      Latest version available: 1.5.3.4

```

Plus one of the splash theme sets in media-gfx

There are kernel config items that also need to be set. (I think I've displayed all of the important settings)

```

#

# General setup

#

....

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

....

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

....

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

....

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

....

```

----------

## grisha75

I dont have uvesafb in my kernel konfig. Where is it or what should I use instead of vesafb?

----------

## grisha75

Yes. It works now. After patching my kernel (http://www.linuxhq.com/kernel/v2.6/25-rc7/drivers/video/uvesafb.c) and choosing uvesafb I got both boot theme and console wallpaper. The only last question: 

how would you explain such a boot warning - One of the files in /etc/{conf.d, init.d} or /etc/rc.conf has a modification time in the future! 

What should I do?   :Confused: 

----------

## jfp

(Looks like you've figured it out. I'll post the following anyway in case it might help someone else)

I guess you you really do learn something new everyday...

My previous post showed my relevant .config entries for sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-2.6.24-r5. I had thought that the config for tuxonice-sources-2.6.24-r5 would be the same (as far as the fb stuff goes) as sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r4, but they are not exactly the same...

I am running amd64 on a desktop (gentoo-sources AMD 3400+) and on a laptop (tuxonice-sources Core 2 Duo). On both of these machines the framebuffer splash is working perfectly. 

Here is my config for (my desktop's) gentoo-sources in make menuconfig format. 

```

General setup --->

        [*] Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support  

        (/usr/share/v86d/initramfs) Initramfs source file(s)

Processor  type and features --->

        [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device Drivers --->

        Graphics support  --->  

              <*> Support for frame buffer devices  ---> 

                     [*]   VESA VGA graphics support 

              Console display driver support  ---> 

                     [*]   Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations 

              [ ] Bootup logo  ---> 

```

Here is my config for (my laptop's) tuxonice-sources in make menuconfig format.

```

General setup  ---> 

       [*] Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support

       (/usr/share/v86d/initramfs) Initramfs source file(s)

Processor type and features  --->

        [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device Drivers  --->

        Graphics support  ---> 

               <*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->

                      <*>   Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

                      [*]   VESA VGA graphics support                      

               Console display driver support  --->

                             <*> Framebuffer Console support

                             [*]   Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations

                [ ] Bootup logo  ---> 

```

----------

## jfp

I get the "time in the future" mesages on on laptop also. I've tried a whole bunch of things to make it go away but with no success.

----------

